# Betta commissions for a better home!



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

Right now my betta is in my quarantine tank (I had some problems with shrimp eating and right temperatures...) but this is a temporary solution. He clearly can't stay all his life in there.. 
Ive been saving for a new (second hand) tank, but its taking really long.. maybe just too long for my betta. 

so I thought about what I could do to make this easier for him.. and came with this idea!
drawing commissions! I already made drawings for people so this is what I can do:







Im not gonna lie, these drawings cost a lottttt of time to make but I enjoy making them and every time I learn something new. the price? something between 5$ (without background and not a lot of details) and 10$ (full package, see last picture). So if you are up to it, send me a pm


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

You are so amazingly talented!! Tell me you're doing like children's books or something for a living!!!


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

sadly no, I would LOVE it though. was actually thinking about it a while ago. maybe ill do something in the holiday. when Ill have more time. 
would really like to go further in this ;D


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

Are the digital or pen?


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

I made them with a wacom. I know, a bit rough. but it gets better


----------



## haveyouhadyourteayet (Jan 14, 2014)

They're fabulous.


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

awww thank you !


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

You are an amazing artist


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

thank youuuu


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

my latest drawing for haveyouhadyourteayet


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

wow, you are an amazing artist


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

thank you :3


----------



## Tree (Sep 29, 2013)

I love your art style! 8D keep up the great work.


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

thank you  really nice to hear positive reactions for my work, really thanks !


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

up


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi guys! I just wanted you to see my progress so far, these are the latest commissions done. 



I have got to be honest; the amount of time to make this is ridiculously high (especially for the price I ask). So Im not really sure if Im going to do this again for the same price.. I liked working on this particular drawing but it took me just too much time (normally those kinds of drawings are made in 2-3 days but this one took me more than a week!). 



this one was also fun to do, especially his colours, I tested new brushes with photoshop and liked experimenting, this drawing was made in 2 days.



this drawing was a bit more of a challenge; I usually don't draw wolves, so this was kind of the first time doing it seriously.. the drawing itself is dull but hey, it was my first time!

so for those that are potentially interested: for one drawing (with background, see first picture), I will demand a bit more money (sorrrryyydontkillme).


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

ooooo I'm gonna PM you. you accept paypal, yes?


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

Yes I dooooo


----------



## KFoster (Mar 26, 2014)

appleandpebble said:


> Hi guys! I just wanted you to see my progress so far, these are the latest commissions done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my fishies, thank you again


----------



## appleandpebble (Mar 15, 2014)

@ KFoster, you are welcome!


----------

